# Check Engine Light



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

So I drive a 2011 Cruze and I had to get new tires in June and then in September I had to have my rotors resurfaced the thermostat replaced and a leaky coolant hose replaced. So since June I've spent over $1,100 on my car. Yesterday morning my check engine light came on and the friendly folks at AutoZone ran a free check for me and I got 3 codes related to the engine air system or something and the engine is rough when idling. I'm at my wits end. I'm sinking so much more money into this than I ever planned to.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

How much did you spend on each item and how long have you been driving ? I only ask because I have a 2014 cruze but I know I can replace tires all four in the 250 range at tires plus with the uber rebates.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ShaneD said:


> So I drive a 2011 Cruze and I had to get new tires in June and then in September I had to have my rotors resurfaced the thermostat replaced and a leaky coolant hose replaced. So since June I've spent over $1,100 on my car. Yesterday morning my check engine light came on and the friendly folks at AutoZone ran a free check for me and I got 3 codes related to the engine air system or something and the engine is rough when idling. I'm at my wits end. I'm sinking so much more money into this than I ever planned to.


Yeah, I would shop around a little more, Firestone is sometimes the better deal with the 10 - 15% Uber discount.

Bottom line, these are the costs per mile that people don't consider. It's getting harder and harder to make any money driving Uber, especially at .85 a mile. I have a larger, vehicle and factoring gas, depreciation, maintenance, etc... I came up with .43 a mile in cost. I'm guessing the Cruze is somewhere around .35 a mile which makes it really hard to clear much of anything when you include dead miles.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't look at the Consumer Report mag. You might not like what you find.


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

I spent around $400 on the new tires back in June and around $600 for the rest of the work. I'm at the shop now having them look at what ever is wrong now. 

I get on average 27 miles to the gallon. I'm relatively happy with my MPG's I think the newer Cruzes get over 30 MPG.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Don't look at the Consumer Report mag. You might not like what you find.


can't read it, what does it say ? Edmunds gives the 2014 a great review. And btw for a 2011, those are not unrealistic expenses to incur. The 1100 seems sort of high but tires and breaks are routine every 50,000 or so.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

ShaneD said:


> I spent around $400 on the new tires back in June and around $600 for the rest of the work. I'm at the shop now having them look at what ever is wrong now.
> 
> I get on average 27 miles to the gallon. I'm relatively happy with my MPG's I think the newer Cruzes get over 30 MPG.


I average 27 with mine as well, the 400 sounds right. The 250 I originally posted didn't include stems, balancing etc.... I have no clue on the breaks but I'm going to research as I have front and rear disc. Locally I can get a rotor ground for around $15 each and I will buy the best pads available (always worth it on breaks IMO)


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

I got the new tires the week I started driving Uber cause I needed them. I started driving in June.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Autozone pulled the codes, google the codes and see what the top reason for that code is for your exact make/model of car.

Buy the part on the internet/ebay and put it in the car with the help of a friend with some tools... you buy the beer.


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

I had AutoZone pull the codes yesterday. I just left the shop and they don't know what's wrong, but think something is wrong with the Turbo. They said I'd have to take it to the GM dealer for them to diagnose it as GM doesn't pass on exactly what check engine codes means to outside shops.


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

So good news, I am still covered by the Limited Powertrain Warranty from GM. I'm only at 76k miles and it expires at 100k or 07/15/16. I have no idea what the Turbo is, but I hope all of this is part of the powertrain.


----------



## mixm5 (Oct 28, 2014)

Check the spark plugs. had a broken spark plug one time and the engine idle wasn't smooth. seemed like it was going to die. replaced all the spark plugs and fixed the timing and that fixed it.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

The reality of driving a car like a taxi it takes a huge toll on the car. Best suggestion is searching the codes most are generic and will identify the key part that is defective or struggling.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

ShaneD said:


> I have no idea what the Turbo is, but I hope all of this is part of the powertrain.


Turbo puts more air into your engine for increased power! They spin very fast (150,000 rpm) so proper lubrication -- the right oil -- is essential.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

So you got tires for $400 and spent the rest on brakes, a thermostat and replacing a rubber hose?

I just put all new rotors and pads on my car for $250, $230 on parts and $20 to rent a lift for an hour which included all needed tools, took an hour. I could have done it much cheaper but instead of ordering for rockauto like I normally do I went to advance auto as I wanted to get it done that day.

Thermostat is an easy remove and replace part, the coolant hose a little more tricky as you would need to remove and replace some coolant but it is $40 in parts to do it.

Do yourself a favor and take the codes and plug them into Google, it will tell you what is wrong and what to replace. Codes are universal not manufacturer specific, I can plug my obd2 scanner into any car and pull the codes and they are all the same.

Either your turbo is bad which I don't think would be covered but hopefully it is something like a MAF being dirty.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Autozone pulled the codes, google the codes and see what the top reason for that code is for your exact make/model of car.
> 
> Buy the part on the internet/ebay and put it in the car with the help of a friend with some tools... you buy the beer.


What Is this thing called 'friends" that you speak of?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

IckyDoody said:


> What Is this thing called 'friends" that you speak of?


People you drink beer with and fix stuff.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Uberxers have no time for such activities.


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

What he said ^


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ShaneD said:


> So I drive a 2011 Cruze and I had to get new tires in June and then in September I had to have my rotors resurfaced the thermostat replaced and a leaky coolant hose replaced. So since June I've spent over $1,100 on my car. Yesterday morning my check engine light came on and the friendly folks at AutoZone ran a free check for me and I got 3 codes related to the engine air system or something and the engine is rough when idling. I'm at my wits end. I'm sinking so much more money into this than I ever planned to.


^^^
Could be the MAF (Mass Airflow Sensor) in the intake or maybe a lunched oxygen sensor that's not heating up fast enough. 
The sensor wire in the MAF can get dirty and the unit will need to be either cleaned or in the worst scenario, replaced. 
And for the third, possibly the throttle position sensor either needs replacement or adjusting. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

IckyDoody said:


> Uberxers have no time for such activities.


Cheaper than the dealer.


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm also checking in with CruzeTalk.com and apparently this is a common problem with the Cruze. I have an appointment with the dealer tomorrow. This better be covered under the powertrain warranty or I'll be giving the dealer hell. I just found out that the coolant system issues I had worked on a few weeks ago should have been covered under a special warranty extension. I recommend everyone double check your cars for special warranties!


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

So I've read over a dozen other Cruze owners are having this same issue with the exact same codes. Apparently its a PCV valve issue and is supposed to be covered under the powertrain warranty but several dealers are trying to say its not even though GM is covering it. Lets hope that Sir Walter Chevrolet doesn't give me any hassle about it tomorrow.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hope your using a full synthetic oil for the turbo, the bearing will thank you.

PCV , you should be able to change that yourself.


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

I've been using synthetic blend as recommended by GM.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Hope your using a full synthetic oil for the turbo, the bearing will thank you.
> 
> PCV , you should be able to change that yourself.


Yep pcv valve is 2 small bolts pull off and put new one in, its a $20 part.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

ShaneD said:


> I recommend everyone double check your cars for special warranties!


This is good advice. Things like catalytic converters and related sensors can be covered by the federal emissions warranty, which is required on all cars and goes for 8 years/80,000 miles.


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

Well good news! It was the PCV valve and it was covered under the powertrain warranty! I did not have to pay a dime and there was also a recall repaired.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

ShaneD said:


> I'm also checking in with CruzeTalk.com and apparently this is a common problem with the Cruze. I have an appointment with the dealer tomorrow. This better be covered under the powertrain warranty or I'll be giving the dealer hell. I just found out that the coolant system issues I had worked on a few weeks ago should have been covered under a special warranty extension. I recommend everyone double check your cars for special warranties!


See if the recent repairs can be reimbursed, ask the dealer service manager, then escalate to the GM zone rep if you don't get a positive response.


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

I emailed GM about a reimbursement. If I don't hear anything I will deff call.


----------

